# What is this place?



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

Today I came across this site, Top Maltese Breeders - Oregon Maltese Breeders
I've never seen anything like this, but it doesn't look good to me. What is this really?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

This is a broker for byb and puppymills. Somehow it knows where you live and the header changes to say mine reads FL when I pull it up. I ran across this when I was looking but thanks to SM I stayed clear.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, I've seen such sites before too. Brokers.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine still said Oregon, even though I'm in Nevada...sure wish people didn't fall for these sites!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Definitely a broker. All the dogs look way off standard.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Agree, broker. They actually had a segment on the Today Show not that long ago about this exact site and the deceitful practices they use, and the heartbreak they cause with all the sick puppies they sell. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Here it is: Did online puppy site sell sick pets? - Video on TODAY.com

Purebred Breeders is the parent company.


----------

